# Grass/DIY livery High Wycombe area



## Haphazardhacker (8 February 2014)

Hello,


I am currently helping a friend with her two horses who are at grass livery in Penn. We are looking for somewhere ideally with access to a stable- even a makeshift one, doesn't have to be constant access but we are battling mud fever at the moment so a stable would make things much more straightforward . I would love some sort of school as all we can do here is hacking or riding in a very unlevel field in summer. Have been looking online but I know most of these things are found with a word of mouth approach. She is looking to loan one horse out so would be looking for space for one easy going mare.


I have lived in the area for years and wondered if there were still places you can livery along Hammersley Lane , and also Winchmore Hill? a I remember a yard there when my friend had a pony . Also had a friend who stabled at orchard end but don't fancy crossing the main road to get to hacking!! 


I also help help look after a horse stables along the Penn/Hazlemere road but there is no space at my yard currently. 




If anyone has any ideas , please let me know.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 February 2014)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Hello,


I am currently helping a friend with her two horses who are at grass livery in Penn. We are looking for somewhere ideally with access to a stable- even a makeshift one, doesn't have to be constant access but we are battling mud fever at the moment so a stable would make things much more straightforward . I would love some sort of school as all we can do here is hacking or riding in a very unlevel field in summer. Have been looking online but I know most of these things are found with a word of mouth approach. She is looking to loan one horse out so would be looking for space for one easy going mare.


I have lived in the area for years and wondered if there were still places you can livery along Hammersley Lane , and also Winchmore Hill? a I remember a yard there when my friend had a pony . Also had a friend who stabled at orchard end but don't fancy crossing the main road to get to hacking!! 


I also help help look after a horse stables along the Penn/Hazlemere road but there is no space at my yard currently. 




If anyone has any ideas , please let me know. 

Click to expand...

http://www.hodgemoor.org.uk/liveries.htm


----------



## Haphazardhacker (13 February 2014)

Thanks that's a good list. We have just found a place literally 5 mins from my house and next door to another horse I ride


----------

